# Socializing and some play issues.



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi everyone..

I'm usually posting in the raw feeding area.. But I have noticed some things lately that I need to ask help about.

Tucker is a black lab. He's 2.5 years old and for the past 8 months or so he has certainly matured.

Tucker sometimes has issues with meeting new dogs. It seems there are only certain ones he has issues with and some he doesnt.
On my street there are two other labs. A female chocolate who is smaller than him and a male chocolate lab who is 20 lbs heavier.
Two weeks ago he met the female on the street both dogs on leash and me and the other owner decided to let them meet. Well when they were sniffing faces... Tuck snapped. He doesn't ever bite skin...it seems he gives warnings.
Then a week later he met the male at the lake... I was down there with tuck already and the male was coming to join with his owner.
They met... Sniffed for About 15 seconds and he snaps again.

I don't know why or if it's type of dog or what.
But at dock dogs he met Tiffy a female aussie.... He had his tail wagging they were licking faces and were good. Not one snap.

I have noticed tuck does have personal space issues.... 

Dumb question.... But do we need a Behaviouralist?

Also when tuck plays he is rough... He throws his weight around... Is very vocal...and mouthy.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Two weeks ago he met the female on the street both dogs on leash and me and the other owner decided to let them meet. Well when they were sniffing faces... Tuck snapped. He doesn't ever bite skin...it seems he gives warnings.
> Then a week later he met the male at the lake... I was down there with tuck already and the male was coming to join with his owner.
> They met... Sniffed for About 15 seconds and he snaps again.


Sometimes in this situation an "iffy" dog will snap, bark at, lunge at, react to the other dog when the leash becomes tight. Be very careful and keep continuous watch to insure that the leash never gets tense. Dogs like this are normally fine off leash.



> Dumb question.... But do we need a Behaviouralist?


If keeping the leash loose isn't the answer you probably do.



> Also when tuck plays he is rough... He throws his weight around... Is very vocal...and mouthy.


This sounds completely normal to me. All of my dogs have always been like that. A play scuffle among them scares people not used to seeing it. They tend to think the dogs are killing each other. :biggirn:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with Bill. It may just be leash frustration. I personally would avoid leashed greetings or try to make them a positive as possible.

Two is the maturing age, some dogs who have been great with other dogs up to this point could become dog selective or even dog aggressive. Keep an eye on it, perhaps if you watch closely you can see whats setting him off. Also try some loose leash greetings (perhaps in a fenced in area with the leash dragging) see if that changes anything.

Also dogs can be picky, perhaps liking one dog over another. I mean, you don't like and get along with every person you meet, do you?


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks 

It does seem that right around two is when he started selecting his friends.

The two things I now notice after thinking about it, the female chocolate was very bouncy and hyper when meeting, and Otis the male did have a firm stance on meeting.. Arched back.

I don't take tuck to dog parks because most people make remarks that hes mean and plays too rough.
Sometimes I think he gets too far, but that's when I detach him from the situation for a cool down period.
He is picky... And I know we all are.

Even when we brought duke home from Ohio... He hadn't met tuck first and the first 6 months were rough.
There were spats over toys, food and other random things. But that is a huge thing of the past... My boys haven't scuffled in almost a year.
We had the same issue when we brought diesel our bc into the picture a few months ago. 
Diesel was stealing from the others and even though I was giving corrections... He still managed to have a scuffle with tuck. I honestly thought it was setting pack order.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I think you are dealing with partly an age issues. He is finally maturing. Alhtough I do believe dogs don't liek every dog or person they meet, aggression shouldn't be allowed. That saidd you have to be very aware of potential problem dogs when introducing your pup to them. I have a very dominant female - she was a joy until 3 years old. Now she is picky and if approached to quickly or dominantly be another dog she will snap and or lunge. I am selective as to who she plays with and if she appears uncomfortable i keep her beside me and run interference for her. I think if I want her trust I have to be sure she is comfortable and I need to set her up to succeed. She plays with easy going, happy go lucky type dogs just fine - my job is to make sure she and the other dog will be s fit. If not I don't apologize - she just doesn't want to play. A lady needs standards you know. LOL Also, make sure you are comfortable and relaxed and your leash is too! If you are nervous she will be too.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Liz said:


> I think you are dealing with partly an age issues. He is finally maturing. Alhtough I do believe dogs don't liek every dog or person they meet, aggression shouldn't be allowed. That saidd you have to be very aware of potential problem dogs when introducing your pup to them. I have a very dominant female - she was a joy until 3 years old. Now she is picky and if approached to quickly or dominantly be another dog she will snap and or lunge. I am selective as to who she plays with and if she appears uncomfortable i keep her beside me and run interference for her. I think if I want her trust I have to be sure she is comfortable and I need to set her up to succeed. She plays with easy going, happy go lucky type dogs just fine - my job is to make sure she and the other dog will be s fit. If not I don't apologize - she just doesn't want to play. A lady needs standards you know. LOL Also, make sure you are comfortable and relaxed and your leash is too! If you are nervous she will be too.


I wish more dog owners were more responsible like this! I feel like so many (particularly at dog parks) turn a blind eye if their dogs have issues. Minnie is not allowed to play with many very small dogs as she gets dominant and bossy and there is big potential there for injury. The only little dogs she's allowed to play with are really bossy, sassy ones that will put her in line, otherwise she gets a firm "Leave it" and usually does okay. I am totally aware of the areas where she has problems -- and since being attacked by her husky friend, she does seem to be a bit more tense at times around certain dogs (usually very excitable ones, similar to the husky). Planning appropriate play partners makes such a world of difference and really does minimize any issues. So kudos, Liz....and 90% of posters on this forum. 

With that said, I find that Minnie is a totally different dog on and off leash. She is so much more comfortable when I'm not stuck like glue to her. When she is on leash, she seems more timid and shy...and looks to me a lot for guidance (not a bad thing). When she's off leash though, she really shines in her dog/dog interaction skills.

As a final side note, I've read in multiple books about dogs having issues with darker dogs...because they can be more difficult to read. Body language is critical for dogs and if your dog is having trouble reading it, it could make him feel very defensive and insecure. Might be interesting to think about. Maybe see if there is a trend. Just a thought. I'd agree mostly though that it's a leash issue and a coming-of-age thing. Definitely work with him on making every dog/dog interaction a positive one if you can -- which only comes from understanding what kinds of dogs he meshes well with.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

minnieme said:


> I wish more dog owners were more responsible like this! I feel like so many (particularly at dog parks) turn a blind eye if their dogs have issues.


THIS!!!

Tess is quite timid and some dogs pick up on that and are bossy and intimidating to her. I feel that if your dog is making another dog scared, CALL IT OFF.. I can't count how many times Tess has been run over, snapped at, rushed by a bossy dog and the dog owner won't tell their dog to stop.


----------

